# Please help



## petluva123 (Dec 12, 2012)

i dont usully post on here as i have lots of things to do but recently i have noticed my hamster acting strange. It my just be me being paranoid but ithought it was best to check.

I have noticed she has been itching a lot more than usual. Thi my just be her itching in general. She hs been drinking lots and hs been eating as much as she usually does. She comes out to see me every morning when i call 'hollie its breakfast time' and gets up and ets her breakfast with me stroking her. She comes up to the top level of her cage where most of her toys are and plays with me then after school and has the occasional peice of fruit or treat if she has been good playing and let me stroke her ect. I got her last year about july/ugust time and she hs been fine. She is a lovely hamster and i love her to peices but i really wanted to check. I was playing with her this evening with her toys and she sat down and started itching . i was watching closely just to make sure she wasnt trying to pull hair out or anything but she removed a dropping from her tail bit and picked it up in her mouth and almost spat it back out. I checked and it wasnt wet or anything and it was normal size i just found it kinda weird becuse i had never saw her do it before. Am i being paranoid? Sorry if i am its just she is my world and i only want the best for her thanks for any posts that help


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

petluva123 said:


> i dont usully post on here as i have lots of things to do but recently i have noticed my hamster acting strange. It my just be me being paranoid but ithought it was best to check.
> 
> I have noticed she has been itching a lot more than usual. Thi my just be her itching in general. She hs been drinking lots and hs been eating as much as she usually does. She comes out to see me every morning when i call 'hollie its breakfast time' and gets up and ets her breakfast with me stroking her. She comes up to the top level of her cage where most of her toys are and plays with me then after school and has the occasional peice of fruit or treat if she has been good playing and let me stroke her ect. I got her last year about july/ugust time and she hs been fine. She is a lovely hamster and i love her to peices but i really wanted to check. I was playing with her this evening with her toys and she sat down and started itching . i was watching closely just to make sure she wasnt trying to pull hair out or anything but she removed a dropping from her tail bit and picked it up in her mouth and almost spat it back out. I checked and it wasnt wet or anything and it was normal size i just found it kinda weird becuse i had never saw her do it before. Am i being paranoid? Sorry if i am its just she is my world and i only want the best for her thanks for any posts that help


It's good to be "paranoid" in that it means you care so much!! Sorry to be pedantic but you say she drinks lots...do you mean she is drinking normally?

Scratching isn't uncommon but it can be a sign of an allergy or mites, particularly if she hasn't usually done it. Look for red patches or bald patches of skin. You can give her a dose of mite treatment as a preventative measure, though you are best getting this prescribed by a vet. What bedding does she have? If it is saw dust/woodshavings or you have changed it recently it might be an allergy reaction.

She does sound scrumptious though!


----------

